# Can anyone recommend a steel fabricator?



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking to create a light stand/hanger that starts from the short end of the tank where the overflow is and span the length of the tank, while still being able to easily support something like a 5ft ATI sunpower.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

i would use 2 electrical conduit behind back panel. Works perfectly and does not cost much. They will be not be visible also in comparison to pipe which runs in parallel to the tank.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/3-4-inch-emt-conduit/966871
bend >> drill holes >>> paint >> nice hangers

( the bending tool rent is $15 in homedepot, but any electrician has it if you have them as friends, They will bend it also. ^ minutes job)

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC03586.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/2.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Sig's right. It's good advice.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is the link for DIY

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

sig said:


> i would use 2 electrical conduit behind back panel. Works perfectly and does not cot much. They will be not be visible also in comparison to pipe which runs in parallel to the tank.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/3-4-inch-emt-conduit/966871
> bend >> drill holes >>> paint >> nice hangers
> ...


Damn. Why'd you have to go and do that. I really, REALLY, want to upgrade to a similar sized tank but I'm trying to restrain myself as I don't know if I'd have the time to start from scratch to build everything again with a little one on the way. Takes me forever to build stuff hah. I got 3 months.... I've been asking for quotes from all the builders....

Actually right now my lights are hanging on EMT. I forget if it's 3/4" or 1" EMT. I wanted to get rid of it so that I don't see the tubing at all behind the tank. Maybe I'll just paint mine and then decide... Where do you get the end caps?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goffebeans said:


> Damn. Why'd you have to go and do that. I really, REALLY, want to upgrade to a similar sized tank but I'm trying to restrain myself as I don't know if I'd have the time to start from scratch to build everything again with a little one on the way. Takes me forever to build stuff hah. I got 3 months.... I've been asking for quotes from all the builders....
> 
> Actually right now my lights are hanging on EMT. I forget if it's 3/4" or 1" EMT. I wanted to get rid of it so that I don't see the tubing at all behind the tank. Maybe I'll just paint mine and then decide... Where do you get the end caps?


it is really time to update. 
The caps are plastic caps from Homedepot hardware section - cost nothing and even painted. I used 3/4 pipe

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

